# Rumeur d’Apple Disk ou Apple Tag, le traqueur d’objet apple ? [emoji7]



## Tit_Ben (26 Juin 2019)

Salut, 
Sur mon fil YouTube je vois une vidéo de mobileaddict, dont le titre me fait tilter, « quel est le prochain produit secret d’ Apple ? »
Alors je me dis, « ah ça y est, ça commence à balancer sur les lunettes ou la voiture... »[emoji19] (2 projets qui ne me font pas vraiment rêver), et je tarde à la regarder...

Puis je me dis, boah 3’ c’est pas long voyons ce qu’il a à proposer... 

https://youtu.be/B3r_pKRI7Bc

Et là ...

#Spoiler# : il suppose que le prochain produit apple sera un petit disque à mettre sur des objets qui utiliseraient la nouvelle fonction « find my » des OS série 13 permettant de retrouver du apple grace à du apple meme si éteint ! (avec le BT)

Et là c’est la révélation, mais putain si ça pouvait être vrai ce truc !!! Si ils résolvaient ce problème avec un petit appareil sans batterie (ou alors à induction et un système performant d’indication de niveau) facile à installer... mais j’en prend 5 direct !!! 

Il annonce pépouse qu’il voit une sortie en septembre en même temps que les iphone... [emoji119]

Du coup j’ouvre ce post : qu’en pensez vous ? Cela vous parait-il réaliste comme rumeur ? L’avez vous vu ailleurs ? 

Si ça sortait pour quelle utilisation vous prendriez un tel objet ? 
Moi je le verrais sur mes vélos, mon sac à dos dans lequel il y a tout, peut-etre le porte feuille (mais bon il est dans le sac et avec ApplePay je le sors presque plus...), pfff ... allez... mon fils ![emoji849] (quand on va au parc par exemple).

J’avoue après avoir vu cette vidéo je suis tout excité et je serai trop décu que ca ne sorte pas ![emoji37]
Je cherche un tel objet, mais actuellement c’est cher et surtout il faut s’engager avec des forfaits téléphone car ca marche avec la puce téléphonique... avec des batteries qui tiennent pas etc... 

On pourrait imaginer une activation juste en approchant l’objet de l’iphone, comme quand on démarre l’apple watch...[emoji7] 

Débat !


----------



## ibabar (27 Juin 2019)

Rassurant quant au tracking pour un vol mais avec le rouleau compresseur Apple, la communication serait assurée et donc un voleur aura tôt fait de le retirer de l’objet (contrairement à un device où ce dispositif est intrinsèque).

Ça ne rejoint pas ce que Rafi Haladjian avait fait (avec insuccès) avec les petits modules Peanut ?
https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=mother+se...1ba61526971640&tag=abavala-21&ref=as_li_ss_tl


----------



## Tit_Ben (27 Juin 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Rassurant quant au tracking pour un vol mais avec le rouleau compresseur Apple, la communication serait assurée et donc un voleur aura tôt fait de le retirer de l’objet (contrairement à un device où ce dispositif est intrinsèque).
> 
> Ça ne rejoint pas ce que Rafi Haladjian avait fait (avec insuccès) avec les petits modules Peanut ?
> https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=mother+se...1ba61526971640&tag=abavala-21&ref=as_li_ss_tl



Tout dépend :
-Du système d’attache (par exemple un [emoji359]) ou un collier
-De la visibilité du dit objet : Mon sac doit avoir 15 poches en tout, si c’est dans une doublure, ou dans un coin tout au fond, jamais il le trouve ! Pour des clés c’est différent, ça peut être visible car en général on vole pas des clés... 
Pour le vélo, si l’objet est discrètement intégré sous la selle (collé et camouflé)... vas y pour le trouver quoi. 

Et puis bien sur c’est pas infaillible, mais quand meme ca apporte une belle sécurité !

Après degré de réalisme de la rumeur ... ?


----------



## ibabar (27 Juin 2019)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Pour le vélo, si l’objet est discrètement intégré sous la selle (collé et camouflé)... vas y pour le trouver quoi


Ou « dans » le cadre, en démontant selle ou guidon 



Tit_Ben a dit:


> Après degré de réalisme de la rumeur ... ?


Si on l’aborde sous l’angle de la sécurité, on va se heurter à la confidentialité des données (à l’encontre du positionnement), sans compter l’image négative (services de police débordés, ados qui veulent se faire justice eux-mêmes, plaintes pour des vols qui au final s’avéreront être des pertes...etc).

Si on l’aborde sous l’angle de la simple identification géographique pour les têtes en l’air (le porte-clefs siffleur 2.0 !), je ne suis pas sûr qu’Apple ait un quelconque intérêt ni d’image pour un petit accessoire gadget, ni financier pour ces patchs autocollants (même en les vendant par packs de 10, il va falloir en écouler avant d’atteindre une marge nette comparable à d’autres accessoires comme des AirPods ou un Pencil).


----------



## Chris K (28 Juin 2019)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Du coup j’ouvre ce post : qu’en pensez vous ? Cela vous parait-il réaliste comme rumeur ? L’avez vous vu ailleurs ?



Pas liée à cela cette histoire de _tags_ : https://www.igen.fr/ios/2019/06/core-nfc-ios-13-capable-de-programmer-des-tags-nfc-108127 ?
Tout cas, je vois mal Apple sortir des pastilles à coller partout...


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Pas liée à cela cette histoire de _tags_ : https://www.igen.fr/ios/2019/06/core-nfc-ios-13-capable-de-programmer-des-tags-nfc-108127 ?



Je suppose que cette vidéo est plus probablement une déformation de cette rumeur : https://www.igen.fr/ios/2019/04/rum...es-appareils-et-ses-amis-et-un-traqueur-apple Et pour le moment du moins, pas l'ombre d'un composant matériel en vue, sauf si l'on considère bien sûr les appareils suivis eux-mêmes.



Tit_Ben a dit:


> Et là c’est la révélation, mais putain si ça pouvait être vrai ce truc !!! Si ils résolvaient ce problème avec un petit appareil sans batterie (ou alors à induction et un système performant d’indication de niveau) facile à installer... mais j’en prend 5 direct !!!



De rien : https://amzn.to/2xg0uZR


----------



## Tit_Ben (28 Juin 2019)

Ah donc il y a quand meme une serieuse rumeur autour d’un tel produit !... 
Après le Tile, oui j’en ai vu des appareils comme ça, et j’ai étudié l’achat, mais 
-il y a des piles... donc ca s’use et je sais qu’au bout de 6 mois je vais arreter de les changer
-Le réseau est petit, il s’appuis sur quelques utilisateurs, j’ai personnellement jamais vu personne avec ça. C’est pas bon signe !

Une fois de plus Apple ne va rien inventer, mais va défoncer le marché si ils sortent un truc comme ça !


----------



## Tit_Ben (28 Août 2019)

voilà la rumeur qui refait surface : https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2019/08/du-nouveau-sur-le-traqueur-dobjets-dapple-facon-tile-109567


----------



## Tit_Ben (6 Septembre 2019)

Encore 
https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/201...e-le-traqueur-dobjets-dapple-dans-sa-boule-de


----------



## Tit_Ben (6 Septembre 2019)

J’imagine qu’ils vont le présenter à la Keynote du 11 septembre pour une sortie début 2020... j’ai hâte de voir ça !


----------



## ibabar (7 Septembre 2019)

Ça ne déchaîne pas les foules... on compte sur toi pour écouler les stocks 
J'attends surtout le marketing Apple pour qu'ils m'éclairent sur mes besoins cachés...


----------



## Tit_Ben (7 Septembre 2019)

C’est clair ! Tout le monde s’en bat l’œuf. [emoji1]
Moi j’adore pourtant


----------



## Anthony (9 Septembre 2019)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> J’imagine qu’ils vont le présenter à la Keynote du 11 septembre pour une sortie début 2020... j’ai hâte de voir ça !



Du 10, va pas rater le _special event_ alors que tu attends ces bidules depuis six mois


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Septembre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Du 10, va pas rater le _special event_ alors que tu attends ces bidules depuis six mois



Ahlala !
Lol

en plus je suis dans le TGV, j’espère il sera équipé en wifi !


----------



## Tit_Ben (10 Septembre 2019)

La rumeur reste rumeur ... remboursez !! [emoji22]


----------



## Tit_Ben (29 Octobre 2019)

Rumeur : le traqueur d’objets d’Apple pourrait s’appeler AirTag
					

On les attendait cet automne, peut-être qu’ils sortiront d’ici la fin de la semaine ou alors au printemps prochain. Quoi qu’il en soit, il y a tellement d’indices et de rumeurs qu'on peut affirmer qu’Apple prépare bien des traqueurs d’objets, concurrents des Tiles et autres produits de cette...




					www.igen.fr
				




Et voilà le serpent de mer qui revient ! 
[emoji7]

Certains parlent d’un lancement imminent !


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2019)

J’admire ton entêtement


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> J’admire ton entêtement


ben, il ne fait que vous citer…


----------



## Tit_Ben (30 Octobre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> J’admire ton entêtement



Mais non mais j’en peux plus !!! Ils le sortent ou quoi ? [emoji38]

Plus sérieusement quand iOS13 est sorti j’ai un peu perdu espoir, dans l’app Localiser le rond de droite imagine comme un tag par la rumeur n’est en fait que l’icône de MOI







Il n’y a plus de place pour des tags, et il faudrait alors une MAJ importante de cette app pour introduire les nouveaux objets selon la rumeur.

Sauf si ils sortent une sorte d’app « maison » pour les objets pour pouvoir les configurer, leur donner des noms, regles, priorités, design (emoji) et qu’une fois réglé le bidule apparaisse dans l’app localiser dans les appareil qui devra changer de logo. 


Enfin pour l’objet j’espère qu’ils opteront pour une recharge (si recharge il y a, si c’était passif ce serait vraiment génial !) à induction sur le chargeur d’Apple watch. Ça permettrait de le rendre plus utile et que l’objet soit étanche++ (par rapport à une recharge filaire).


----------



## Anthony (30 Octobre 2019)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Il n’y a plus de place pour des tags, et il faudrait alors une MAJ importante de cette app pour introduire les nouveaux objets selon la rumeur.



Mais si : soit dans l’onglet Appareils, soit dans un nouvel onglet, une _tabbar _à trois onglets c’est quand même pas commun et ça fait un peu vide.


----------



## Tit_Ben (30 Octobre 2019)

L'app Localiser semble prête à repérer les AirTags d'Apple
					

Tout comme le MacBook Pro 16 pouces que l'on voit partout et nulle part à la fois, les AirTags aussi se font attendre. Et pourtant, Apple prépare le terrain et ce, depuis des semaines. Le traqueur d'objet passe de nouveau une tête ce soir au travers d'une paire de captures d'écran partagées par...




					www.igen.fr
				




Allezzzzzz ! 
Ça se précise, je suis toujours tout seul mais bon...


----------



## Tit_Ben (31 Octobre 2019)

On parle de prix un peu ? 
Sur la news, j’avance 29€ l’un ou un pacage à max 90 €/3, car je concidère que : 

1-il y aura pas beaucoup de techno dedans 
-la recharge sans fil ils maitrisent
-le BT ca va...
-le software est un mélange d’airpods et localiser.

2-ils voudront inonder le marché avec le produit pour le rendre pertinent, peut-être les Tags se tagUeront entre eux ? 

3-Ils sont coincés entre 0€ et 179€ le prix des airpods ou apple TV qui niveau techno offrent autre chose quand même ! Déjà sur les Airpods il y en a 2 + 1 boitier... donc si on dit que c’est 60+60+60, pour moi c’est la vraie limite de prix qu’ils atteindront (60€) en considérant que ce n’est qu’un disque avec une batterie qui alimente un système BT. 
A 30 € ils font déjà une marge.
Après si le produit est plus complexe que ce que j’imagine : un écran type homepod, un haut-parleur pour faire alarme, un chargeur spécifique... bon bein forcément il y aura peut-etre un surcout, mais je fais confiance à Apple pour sortir un de ces produits hyper softs, comme le Pencil ou les airpods V1


----------



## Kamisama (31 Octobre 2019)

L’Apple Airtag c’est comme un mini traceur gps pour mettre dans le sac ou les porte-clés non ?

J’espère qu’il coûtera entre 29 et moins de 50€ ça semble correcte


----------



## Tit_Ben (31 Octobre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> L’Apple Airtag c’est comme un mini traceur gps pour mettre dans le sac ou les porte-clés non ?
> 
> J’espère qu’il coûtera entre 29 et moins de 50€ ça semble correcte



Oui à ceci près que la techno utilisée serait le Bluetooth en se basant sur les millions d’appareils Apple en circulation pour se localiser et non sur une techno satellite. 
En tout cas si la rumeur dit vrai ! 
Après l’usage on verra comment il sortent ça (forme, solution d’attache ...)


----------



## Kamisama (31 Octobre 2019)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Oui à ceci près que la techno utilisée serait le Bluetooth en se basant sur les millions d’appareils Apple en circulation pour se localiser et non sur une techno satellite.
> En tout cas si la rumeur dit vrai !
> Après l’usage on verra comment il sortent ça (forme, solution d’attache ...)



Merci pour l’information , s’il coûte vraiment si peu cher , il va super bien se vendre , je vais en acheter plusieurs pour plus se préoccuper où se trouve le sac ou autre chose 

J’espère qu’il va coûter 29€ ou en dessous de 50€


----------



## Anthony (31 Octobre 2019)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> On parle de prix un peu ?



Le nouveau Tile Mate est annoncé à 24,99 €, quelque chose autour de 29,99 ou 34,99 € ne m'étonnerait pas. Sauf s'ils décident de mettre plein de technos dedans et qu'ils ont une bonne raison de taper beaucoup plus haut.


----------



## Tit_Ben (3 Novembre 2019)

3 jours sans news du tag, je m’ennuie ! [emoji19]

[emoji13]


----------



## Tit_Ben (3 Avril 2020)

AirTags, nouveau HomePod : des lancements qui ne devraient plus tarder
					

Ce n'est pas une épidémie de coronavirus qui va empêcher Apple de lancer de nouveaux produits. Malgré les mesures de confinement, le constructeur continue le développement de nouveautés et pour certains d'entre eux, le lancement est visiblement imminent. Il y a l'iPhone 9 bien sûr, dont la...




					www.igen.fr
				




Cette fois c’est du sérieux !!! Les Tags apparaisse,t dans les pages apple.com !

Sortie imminente


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Sortie imminente


Miam miam :love:
Mais quid du prix, j'ai quand même un peu peur…


----------



## Tit_Ben (4 Avril 2020)

Mais non j’ai confiance ! Je mise sur 99€ les 3 depuis le début ! [emoji56]
Ou genre 35 l’un. 
Sachant qu’il n’y a pas d’abonnement a priori (contrairement à la concurrence) ça serait un bon prix pour moi. 

J’ai hâte ! Mardi ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (15 Septembre 2020)

Encore et toujours en attente d’une présentation ce soir ?


----------



## Anthony (15 Septembre 2020)

Attends, je vais t’allumer un cierge.


----------



## Tit_Ben (16 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Attends, je vais t’allumer un cierge.



Je suis sûr tu l’as pas allumé ! 
Ce truc ne va jamais sortir !


----------



## Anthony (16 Septembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Ce truc ne va jamais sortir !



Attends, ils ont ajouté l'UWB dans l'Apple Watch, on progresse !


----------



## ibabar (17 Septembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Ce truc ne va jamais sortir !


C’est pour l’instant uniquement un fantasme de rumeuriste... ils travaillent peut-être sur un truc du genre, mais peut-être aussi que ça restera dans un carton, comme la TV, la voiture, les lunettes ou encore le casque audio !


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2020)

Non, non, ça va sortir, c'est clairement minent, mais est-ce le 13 ou dans 6 mois, impossible de savoir.

J'ai hâte également. En fait, je trouve dommage qu'Apple n'inventes pas plus dans la domotique. j'avais de grand espoir avec l'application Home et puis... rien. Ce traceur est déjà un bon début, vivement qu'il arrive.


----------



## Tit_Ben (7 Octobre 2020)

Oui c’est pas possible qu’il n’y ait rien, le concept est tellement génial tel que décrit par les rumeurs que bon...
En vrai sur le teaser du keynote de la semaine prochaine, moi qui ravive l’espoir [emoji12] j’y vois un petit apple tag au centre ! Comme on sait qu’il y a souvent plusieurs messages dans le graphisme des invit... chacun voit midi à sa porte.


----------



## Tit_Ben (15 Octobre 2020)

Encore une Keynote de passée sans AirTag... 
pourtant on a eu le droit à des produits autour de magsafe, et 2 produits qui proposent des fonctions proches de ce qui est donné aux AirTag (home pod mini et pochette ou chargeur magsafe j’ai pas compris) avec l’utilisation de la puce U1 pour localiser l’objet...


----------



## Nanardtetard (22 Octobre 2020)

D’après les dernières rumeurs, les AirTags seraient présentés le 17/11 avec les macs arm.

Il y aurait deux tailles différentes et ils reprendraient la batterie de l’Apple watch.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2020)

Nanardtetard a dit:


> D’après les dernières rumeurs, les AirTags seraient présentés le 17/11 avec les macs arm.


Ça serait bien : cadeau de Noel sympa, j'espère qu'ils ont prévu de gros stocks !


----------



## ibabar (11 Novembre 2020)

Je pense qu'il y a eu un simple oubli de "one more thing" hier à la keynote...


----------



## Tit_Ben (7 Janvier 2021)

Déjà des accessoires pour des AirTags toujours pas sortis
					

Les AirTags pourraient être les premières nouveautés d'Apple en 2021. Et ce qui est certain, c'est que les accessoiristes sont d'ores et déjà prêts pour les futures balises ! Le fuiteur en chef Evan Blass partage deux produits signés Nomad. Le premier est un porte-clefs dans lequel la balise...




					www.igen.fr
				





Ca repart ! [emoji3]


----------



## Tit_Ben (20 Avril 2021)

C’est le plus beau jour de ma vie ! 









						Apple retrouve son AirTag, une balise de localisation vendue 35 €
					

Pratiquement trois ans après les premières rumeurs, Apple lance finalement l'AirTag. Cette balise de localisation fonctionne avec le réseau Localiser que le constructeur a ouvert il y a quelques jours aux fabricants tiers. Il s'agit d'un petit rond très design que l'on glisse dans un sac ou que...




					www.igen.fr
				




[emoji23]

depuis juin 2019 je fais renaître ce post tous les 3 mois, et tous les 3 mois vous rigolez de moi [emoji13] 
En ce 20 avril, j’ai été touché par la grâaaace, [emoji120] Apple a enfin dévoilé ses AirTag [emoji28] 
Comme quoi les rumeurs visent juste, on se demandera pourquoi ils ont mis si longtemps à sortir un truc si basique quand tous les ans ils repoussent les limites de la physique avec les iPhone, mais bon c’était probablement pas une priorité... 

Dommage qu’ils se soient fait damer le pion à quelques jours près par Samsung, et à la fois bien fait pour eux. 

Je vous laisse deviner ce que je fais vendredi à 14h


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2021)

La question est, tu en prends un ou quatre ?

Personnellement, quatre me conviendrait très bien. Je suis dans les starting block.


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2021)

Je viens de voir que l'AirTag ne se manifesterait qu'à partir de 3 jours sans être en contact avec son propriétaire. Donc, suffisamment pour le placer sur un animal, un enfant, dans sa valise en soute ou sa voiture en cas de vole. Ouf. Cela me semblait incongru que ce petit objet se manifeste dès qu'il était séparé de son propriétaire.


----------



## ibabar (21 Avril 2021)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> on se demandera pourquoi ils ont mis si longtemps à sortir un truc si basique


J'ai eu une petite pensée pour toi hier soir  

Pourquoi attendre si longtemps ? Tout simplement parce que l'innovation n'est nullement cet AirTag mais FindMy qui va avec !
C'est cette app la vraie révolution qui va permettre de créer un genre de maillage mondial des objets (et des Devices Apple) de par le volume d'iPhone déployés.
On peut presque imaginer un nouveau standard qui permettra de créer des objets "involables" car toujours traçables (je crois que le système est déjà implémenté chez certains fabricants de vélos: https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlto...locate-your-bike-with-apples-find-my-feature/).
Bref ça va beaucoup beaucoup plus loin que le fait de retrouver ses clefs perdues dans le canapé !!

Je suis plus mitigé sur la précision faite que cela concernera spécifiquement les objets et non les personnes.
Certes c'est en droite ligne avec la politique de vie privée qui est le cheval de bataille d'Apple, mais pour un enfant en bas âge non équipé d'iPhone ou de Watch, ou encore pour une personne âgée Alzheimer, ou plus simplement un animal _(même si j'entends déjà des tarés qui vont dire que le chat a une âme, doit être considéré comme un être au même titre qu'un humain et a droit a de l'intimité )_, c'eut pu être une possibilité de pistage invasif MAIS vertueux.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> La question est, tu en prends un ou quatre ?





gwen a dit:


> Personnellement, quatre me conviendrait très bien. Je suis dans les starting block.


4 me semble aussi bien 
Mais à voir la compatibilité avec les anciennes machines (anciens OS et iOS).


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> _(même si j'entends déjà des tarés qui vont dire que le chat a une âme, doit être considéré comme un être au même titre qu'un humain et a droit a de l'intimité )_, c'eut pu être une possibilité de pistage invasif MAIS vertueux.


Le tout est de savoir qui piste qui et pourquoi. Par exemple, ma belle mère peut me tracer depuis des années grâce à FindMyFriends. Comme elle se trouve à l'autre bout du monde, cela lui permet de savoir où je me trouve avant de passer un coup de fil. Comme ça, elle est sait quand elle dérange ou pas, surtout si elle voit que je suis en voiture. Où cela a pu servir une fois pour savoir si j'étais toujours au supermarché et elle a pu m'appeler pour rajouter une chose sur la liste des courses. Si j'avais été sur le chemin du retour, elle n'aurait pas appelé. Bref, c'est utile, mais il faut avoir confiance et ne pas laisser n'importe qui envahir son espace privé. Pour le chat, aucun état d'âme, il aura un AirTag s'il souhaite sortir.


----------



## Tit_Ben (22 Avril 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> J'ai eu une petite pensée pour toi hier soir
> 
> Pourquoi attendre si longtemps ? Tout simplement parce que l'innovation n'est nullement cet AirTag mais FindMy qui va avec !
> C'est cette app la vraie révolution qui va permettre de créer un genre de maillage mondial des objets (et des Devices Apple) de par le volume d'iPhone déployés.
> ...



Je suis d’accord avec toi mais find my est sorti il y a 2 ans presque je crois, c’est ce qui avait justement créé la rumeur je crois bien, ou du moins c’était dans la,même période et c’était le maillon qui montrait à quel point ca pouvait devenir un objet crédible. 


Sinon moi je pars sur 4 direct, je pense les graver 1, 2, 3, 4 comme ça c’est plus simple à gérer pour moi (changement des piles.. )

Probablement 1 dans le sac
1 sur les clés
1 sur le vélo du petit pour le vol
Et on verra le 4 EME probablement sur mon vélo


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2021)

Plus que quelques heures d'attente. J'espère qu'il y a du stock


----------



## Tit_Ben (23 Avril 2021)

Commandé 
4 AirTags
1porte clé cuir
1porte clé plastique

Normalement dans les 5 premières minutes après ouverture du store ils ont des stocks et j’espère pour eux dans les premières heures même !

Donc réception prévue dans 1 semaine en gros c’est ça ?


----------



## Anthony (23 Avril 2021)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Donc réception prévue dans 1 semaine en gros c’est ça ?


Vendredi prochain. J’ai fait comme toi, en ton honneur.


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2021)

J'en ai commandé un pour tester. Pas de porte clef, rien d'autre que le Tag. Comme je n'ai pas prévu de bouger, je veut voir en vrais ce que cela donne et faire des testes pour en mettre un peu partout.


----------



## peyret (23 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'en ai commandé un pour tester. Pas de porte clef, rien d'autre que le Tag. Comme je n'ai pas prévu de bouger, je veut voir en vrais ce que cela donne et faire des testes pour en mettre un peu partout.


Salut,
..... n'oublie pas le chat ....


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2021)

peyret a dit:


> ..... n'oublie pas le chat ...


Tiens voilà une bonne idée, je m'amuser à tracer mon "poilu"


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> ..... n'oublie pas le chat ....


Malheureusement, le Chat ne bénéficiera pas de cette avancée technologique. Il est décédé le mois dernier. Le prochain peut être, si il sort. Désolé  !


----------



## Tit_Ben (23 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Vendredi prochain. J’ai fait comme toi, en ton honneur.



C’est beau ! 
On aura bien rigolé ici quand même ! La suite à réception ?


----------



## Anthony (23 Avril 2021)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> La suite à réception ?


Non, maintenant il faut penser au coup d’après. Attendons de pied ferme les lunettes d’Apple, ça ne devrait nous occuper pendant 3-4 ans.


----------



## Tit_Ben (23 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Non, maintenant il faut penser au coup d’après. Attendons de pied ferme les lunettes d’Apple, ça ne devrait nous occuper pendant 3-4 ans.



[emoji23] Non mais j’arrete moi ! Je te passe la main, le produit m’emballe pas autant, je vois pas à quoi ça va servir, je ne le vois pas non plus remplacer mes lunettes (déjà là j’ai des lunettes à 30€ en attendant un remplacement c’est insupportable, alors plus lourd que ça non !) 

Mais par contre oui les rumeurs vont durer un moment c’est sur !

Je me demande si les meilleurs produits Apple ne sont pas les plus simples : 
-Pencil
-airpods
-airtags
Blancs du coup


----------



## ibabar (24 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Non, maintenant il faut penser au coup d’après. Attendons de pied ferme les lunettes d’Apple, ça ne devrait nous occuper pendant 3-4 ans.


La iTV a été enterrée avec Steve, quant à l'Apple Car c'est Ive qui a dû l'embarquer dans son garage


----------



## Tit_Ben (30 Avril 2021)

Colis reçus ! Tout le même jour, quasi la même heure mais avec 2 transporteurs.

J’imagine que je fais parti des premiers, car ils m’indiquaient la semaine prochaine pour les AirTags sur l’appleStore…

Juste pour éviter le frustration du déballage, mettez à jour vos appareils avant ! 
Moi j’ai perdu 30 min avec le Tag posé devant, mais le téléphone qui se met à jour. Heureusement il l’a détecté ensuite.

Sinon mise en route simple j’en ai jeté un au fond du sac et mis un en porte clé, faut que je connecte les 2 autres…


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2021)

Commande supposée arrivée lundi. Dommage, je ne peux la tracer avec l'application de localisation de mon iPhone, l'Airtag n'étant pas encore activé. Si Amazon avait créé ce produit, il aurait été configuré avec mon compte avant son expédition, comme pour les Kindle. ça aurait été amusant de tracer le livreur comme ça.


----------

